# Il possibile nuovo Milan 2015/2016. Formazione. Squadra dei sogni.



## admin (12 Giugno 2015)

La Gazzetta in edicola oggi, 12 Giugno 2015, si è divertita a mettere in campo il possibile nuovo Milan 2015/2016. Con i campo tutti i nomi forti che in questi giorni sono accostanti al Milan. E per i quali si sta trattando.

Ecco la possibile formazione del Milan 2015/2016. Il Milan dei sogni.

Vi piace?


----------



## martinmilan (12 Giugno 2015)

la gazzetta non conosce i calciatori...kondogbia non ci sta li!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (12 Giugno 2015)

Manca un centrale difensivo e per il resto per me andrebbe piu' che bene. Tanto dobbiamo starci con l'idea che Montolivo sara' titolare il prossimo anno


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta in edicola oggi, 12 Giugno 2015, si è divertita a mettere in campo il possibile nuovo Milan 2015/2016. Con i campo tutti i nomi forti che in questi giorni sono accostanti al Milan. E per i quali si sta trattando.
> 
> Ecco la possibile formazione del Milan 2015/2016. Il Milan dei sogni.
> 
> Vi piace?



In quella dei miei sogni Abate fa spazio a Darmian, Montolivo fa spazio a Gundogan o a un altro cc tecnico, e uno tra Mexes e Paletta fa spazio un centrale top (Godin, Miranda, Hummels).
Mi sembra ridicolo ripresentarsi con la difesa dell'anno scorso


----------



## Superpippo9 (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta in edicola oggi, 12 Giugno 2015, si è divertita a mettere in campo il possibile nuovo Milan 2015/2016. Con i campo tutti i nomi forti che in questi giorni sono accostanti al Milan. E per i quali si sta trattando.
> 
> Ecco la possibile formazione del Milan 2015/2016. Il Milan dei sogni.
> 
> Vi piace?



Allora se giochiamo così uno tra el sha e Menez è di troppo visto che rientra Niang e menez il trequartista non lo può fare; in mezzo al campo le due mezzali sarebbero kondogbia e Montolivo e mancherebbe il van bommel della situazione ( Suarez?!?) con Poli è uno tra Soriano e Bertolacci come alternative; dietro è palese che manchi un centrale da affiancare a Ramì ( perché con Sinisa credo che ramì diventi fondamentale)


----------



## Iblahimovic (12 Giugno 2015)

La solita difesa oscena dello scorso anno


----------



## Gekyn (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta in edicola oggi, 12 Giugno 2015, si è divertita a mettere in campo il possibile nuovo Milan 2015/2016. Con i campo tutti i nomi forti che in questi giorni sono accostanti al Milan. E per i quali si sta trattando.
> 
> Ecco la possibile formazione del Milan 2015/2016. Il Milan dei sogni.
> 
> Vi piace?



Con una squadra del genere arrivi in zona CL, ma scordiamoci di dar fastidio alla Giuve


----------



## Shevchenko (12 Giugno 2015)

La difesa fa pietà.


----------



## il condor (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta in edicola oggi, 12 Giugno 2015, si è divertita a mettere in campo il possibile nuovo Milan 2015/2016. Con i campo tutti i nomi forti che in questi giorni sono accostanti al Milan. E per i quali si sta trattando.
> 
> Ecco la possibile formazione del Milan 2015/2016. Il Milan dei sogni.
> 
> Vi piace?



Assolutamente no. Gundogan al posto di Dormolivo, De Sciglio a sinistra, Darmian a destra e minimo uno tra Hummels/Godin/Miranda/Thiago Silva/Benatia al posto di Paletta e secchiello.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (12 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> Assolutamente no. Gundogan al posto di Dormolivo, De Sciglio a sinistra, Darmian a destra e minimo uno tra Hummels/Godin/Miranda/Thiago Silva/Benatia al posto di Paletta e secchiello.



Secondo me dopo i circa 70 milioni che servirebbero per J.M, Ibrahimovic e Kondogbia, la vedo dura che andremo a spendere altrettanto per prendere Gundogan, Darmian, e un centrale TOP


----------



## robs91 (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta in edicola oggi, 12 Giugno 2015, si è divertita a mettere in campo il possibile nuovo Milan 2015/2016. Con i campo tutti i nomi forti che in questi giorni sono accostanti al Milan. E per i quali si sta trattando.
> 
> Ecco la possibile formazione del Milan 2015/2016. Il Milan dei sogni.
> 
> Vi piace?



Mancano un difensore centrale davvero buono,almeno un terzino di livello e un centrocampista di qualità.


----------



## franck3211 (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta in edicola oggi, 12 Giugno 2015, si è divertita a mettere in campo il possibile nuovo Milan 2015/2016. Con i campo tutti i nomi forti che in questi giorni sono accostanti al Milan. E per i quali si sta trattando.
> 
> Ecco la possibile formazione del Milan 2015/2016. Il Milan dei sogni.
> 
> Vi piace?


Centrocampo e attacco siamo ok, o meglio a centrocampo prenderei qualcuno al posto di montolivo ma credo che questo faccia il titolare. Per la difesa credo che almeno un centrale forte vado comprato e magari un darmian. Così saremmo tra le migliori del campionato. Nel ruolo del trequartista non ci vedo bene ne Honda ne Bonaventura


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta in edicola oggi, 12 Giugno 2015, si è divertita a mettere in campo il possibile nuovo Milan 2015/2016. Con i campo tutti i nomi forti che in questi giorni sono accostanti al Milan. E per i quali si sta trattando.
> 
> Ecco la possibile formazione del Milan 2015/2016. Il Milan dei sogni.
> 
> Vi piace?



La difesa è completamente da rifare. Mexes e Paletta titolari fanno ridere. Antonelli e Abate preferirei cambiarli.


----------



## il condor (12 Giugno 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Secondo me dopo i circa 70 milioni che servirebbero per J.M, Ibrahimovic e Kondogbia, la vedo dura che andremo a spendere altrettanto per prendere Gundogan, Darmian, e un centrale TOP



Eh allora ancora una volta non ci hanno capito niente . quella difesa è imbarazzante e il centrocampo non è che sia tanto meglio. Qui bisogna investire se vogliamo tornare grandi. Con antonelli, paletta e bertolacci dove vuoi andare?? Speriamo bene.


----------



## bmb (12 Giugno 2015)

C'è differenza tra la squadra dei sogni e la squadra possibile.

Nella squadra dei sogni ci sono (oltre a Ibra, JM e Kondogbia) Iniesta, Thiago Silva, Hummels. In quella possibile Montolivo, Mexes e Paletta.


----------



## prebozzio (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta in edicola oggi, 12 Giugno 2015, si è divertita a mettere in campo il possibile nuovo Milan 2015/2016. Con i campo tutti i nomi forti che in questi giorni sono accostanti al Milan. E per i quali si sta trattando.
> 
> Ecco la possibile formazione del Milan 2015/2016. Il Milan dei sogni.
> 
> Vi piace?



Dubito molto che Mihajlovic giocherà con questo modulo, anche perché in rosa abbiamo tanti esterni d'attacco (ElSha, Menez, Cerci).

Montolivo deve invertirsi con Kondgobia, anche se effettivamente le cose migliori Riccardo le ha fatta partendo da mezz'ala. Io rinnoverei De Jong se non ci sono i soldi per prendere un regista (da Clasie a Verratti).

Dietro Paletta va bene, ma un centrale serve come il pane.


----------



## BossKilla7 (12 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> In quella dei miei sogni Abate fa spazio a Darmian, Montolivo fa spazio a Gundogan o a un altro cc tecnico, e uno tra Mexes e Paletta fa spazio un centrale top (Godin, Miranda, Hummels).
> Mi sembra ridicolo ripresentarsi con la difesa dell'anno scorso



.


----------



## Milo (12 Giugno 2015)

Bruttissima formazione, rischi di non dare senso agli investimenti che dovrebbero fare


----------



## Dapone (12 Giugno 2015)

mi sta bene paletta, ma ci vuole un centrale di livello al suo fianco.


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta in edicola oggi, 12 Giugno 2015, si è divertita a mettere in campo il possibile nuovo Milan 2015/2016. Con i campo tutti i nomi forti che in questi giorni sono accostanti al Milan. E per i quali si sta trattando.
> 
> Ecco la possibile formazione del Milan 2015/2016. Il Milan dei sogni.
> 
> Vi piace?


Insomma meglio di prima ma a parte Kondo no mi sembra un grande centrocampo la difesa non ne parliamo.


----------



## Mille e una notte (12 Giugno 2015)

Certo che Menez è completamente sparito. Non che mi dispiaccia eh...solo che mi domando se nella pratica, a settembre, sarà così


----------



## pazzomania (12 Giugno 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Montolivo deve invertirsi con Kondgobia, anche se effettivamente le cose migliori Riccardo le ha fatta partendo da mezz'ala. Io rinnoverei De Jong se non ci sono i soldi per prendere un regista (da Clasie a Verratti).



Le cose migliori invece le ha fatte davanti alla difesa..nell' anno della rimonta.


----------



## cris (12 Giugno 2015)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Con una squadra del genere arrivi in zona CL, ma scordiamoci di dar fastidio alla Giuve



ma infatti... quali sogni? 

Sarebbe ridicola mezza formazione


----------



## admin (12 Giugno 2015)

Purtroppo cambiare 9-10 titolari (cosa della quale avremmo bisogno) è assolutamente impossibile in una sola sessione di mercato.


----------



## sion (12 Giugno 2015)

sono certo che swe riuscissimo entro un mese a prende ibra,jackson e kondo da li a fine mercato un centrale di spessore e un altro cc verranno presi


----------



## Underhill84 (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Purtroppo cambiare 9-10 titolari (cosa della quale avremmo bisogno) è assolutamente impossibile in una sola sessione di mercato.



purtoppo è vero. Però un difensore meglio di paletta e mexes a poco lo puoi anche trovare


----------



## Casnop (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta in edicola oggi, 12 Giugno 2015, si è divertita a mettere in campo il possibile nuovo Milan 2015/2016. Con i campo tutti i nomi forti che in questi giorni sono accostanti al Milan. E per i quali si sta trattando.
> 
> Ecco la possibile formazione del Milan 2015/2016. Il Milan dei sogni.
> 
> Vi piace?



Kondogbia mezzala sinistra e non centrocampista centrale; Bertolacci mezzala destra e non sinistra; Montolivo non saprebbe fare il centrocampista centrale; coppia centrale difensiva da rinforzare; qualche esperto di calcio e di calciatori da consigliare alla Gazzetta.


----------



## Casnop (12 Giugno 2015)

sion ha scritto:


> sono certo che swe riuscissimo entro un mese a prende ibra,jackson e kondo da li a fine mercato un centrale di spessore e un altro cc verranno presi


Meglio prima del raduno. Qualche nome sarebbe effettivamente uscito...


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Giugno 2015)

Con questa formazione non cambia nulla, anzi, si spenderebbe a caso. Mancano due centrocampisti che sappiano fare gioco e un difensore di livello internazionale.


----------



## admin (12 Giugno 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Con questa formazione non cambia nulla, anzi, si spenderebbe a caso. Mancano due centrocampisti che sappiano fare gioco e un difensore di livello internazionale.



Inserisci 3 grandissimi giocatori. Come fai a dire che non cambia nulla? Nemmeno lo sceicco del Psg può permettersi di cambiare 11 titolari in una sola sessione di mercato.

Ognuno è libero di pensarla come meglio crede, ci mancherebbe. Per quanto mi riguarda, con 3-4 acquisti di questo livello sarei soddisfatto. Per dirla alla PippInzaghi: ricordiamoci da dove veniamo... Anzi. E' meglio non ricordarlo proprio.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Giugno 2015)

Non si può cambiare tutto in una sessione. Ma secondo me il numero perfetto è 5.

Ibra
Martinez
Kodogbia
Centrocampista - Bertolacci
E difensore centrale o terzino destro ma visto il rinnovo di Abate, direi centrale.

Se il 2 settempre ci si presenta con
Ibra
Martinez
Kodogbia
Bertolacci
Godin/Romagnoli/Darmian
Mecato da 10 e lode.
Importante però martinez, Ibra e Kodogbia..


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inserisci 3 grandissimi giocatori. Come fai a dire che non cambia nulla? Nemmeno lo sceicco del Psg può permettersi di cambiare 11 titolari in una sola sessione di mercato.
> 
> Ognuno è libero di pensarla come meglio crede, ci mancherebbe. Per quanto mi riguarda, con 3-4 acquisti di questo livello sarei soddisfatto. Per dirla alla PippInzaghi: ricordiamoci da dove veniamo... Anzi. E' meglio non ricordarlo proprio.



Certo qualcosa cambia ma se confermi in blocco quella difesa arrivi terzo a fatica.


----------



## admin (12 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Certo qualcosa cambia ma se confermi in blocco quella difesa arrivi terzo a fatica.



Vero. Però pagheremmo, come abbiamo sempre ampiamente documentato, i tantissimi errori ed il NON mercato delle scorse stagioni. Non quello attuale.


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inserisci 3 grandissimi giocatori. Come fai a dire che non cambia nulla? Nemmeno lo sceicco del Psg può permettersi di cambiare 11 titolari in una sola sessione di mercato.
> 
> Ognuno è libero di pensarla come meglio crede, ci mancherebbe. Per quanto mi riguarda, con 3-4 acquisti di questo livello sarei soddisfatto. Per dirla alla PippInzaghi: ricordiamoci da dove veniamo... Anzi. E' meglio non ricordarlo proprio.



Certo..però Ibra e JM sono attaccanti, Kondogbia CC, manca almeno un difensore..e poi il regista, è dai tempi di Pirlo che ci manca, a meno che Ibra non faccia il centrocampista..


----------



## DannySa (12 Giugno 2015)

È impossibile che non facciano qualcosa dietro, i terzini probabilmente rimarranno questi a meno che non si punti forte su Darmian a fine mercato magari con qualche nostro cesso come contropartita (una roba tipo Pazzini), il titolare probabilmente sarà Mexes e vicino a lui un nuovo acquisto di un certo spessore, chi sarà lo scopriremo più avanti immagino.
Il resto della squadra verrebbe rinforzata e non di poco, aggiungi il francese a centrocampo e tutti quelli che girano attorno avranno un rendimento migliore, stessa cosa Ibra davanti.. giocatore che non avrebbe il minimo bisogno di ambientarsi e che ti farebbe arrivare in Champions il Chievo.
Credo che l'obbiettivo sia arrivare al raduno con i colpi già fatti, dare la squadra al completo all'80% a Miha sarebbe una bella iniezione di fiducia, una società presente fa questo e non aspetta il 30 agosto.
Non dimentichiamoci che senza coppe potremmo essere molto ma molto pericolosi.


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta in edicola oggi, 12 Giugno 2015, si è divertita a mettere in campo il possibile nuovo Milan 2015/2016. Con i campo tutti i nomi forti che in questi giorni sono accostanti al Milan. E per i quali si sta trattando.
> 
> Ecco la possibile formazione del Milan 2015/2016. Il Milan dei sogni.
> 
> Vi piace?



Col 4312 non può essere un sogno, antidiluviano

Fortunatamente non lo vedremo mai, troppo bravo Sinisa per certe porcate


----------



## Love (12 Giugno 2015)

ci serve un terzino sx un grande centrale e poi dipende come gochiamo...442 433 4312....da centrocampo in su in base a come giochiamo cambia tt il mercato..


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Giugno 2015)

Manca Godin comunque, obbligatorio prendere un centrale.


----------



## Djici (12 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Certo qualcosa cambia ma se confermi in blocco quella difesa arrivi terzo a fatica.



Ricordiamoci comunque che Miha dovrebbe essere un buon allenatore che gioca con una squadra abbastanza compatta.
Con la solidita puoi anche giocare il campionato con i nostri difensori... se per esempio arriva Kondogbia la difesa migliora... stessa cosa con Ibra che ci dara una grandissima mano sui calci da fermo.

Prima del inizio dello scorso campionato si diceva che a livello di "nomi" siamo sullo stesso livello della juve per quanto riguarda i difensori. Ovviamente loro avevano automatismi che noi ci sogniamo ma se vai a rileggere quello che abbiamo scritto noi stessi vedrai che dicevamo proprio cosi.

In difesa il fenomeno aiuta ma non e obbligatorio.
Invece e molto piu difficile giocare senza un fenomeno in fase offensiva.

Vediamo se con Miha torna l'entusiasmo e la voglia di lottare


----------



## davoreb (12 Giugno 2015)

Ecco la mia formazione dei sogni realista:

Lopez
Darmian Glik Paletta Antonelli 
Jack Kondogbia Montolivo Elsa
Ibra Martinez

Riserve:
Arazzi
Abate Zapara Rami DeSciglio
Honda Baselli Mastalli Suso
Niang Matri


----------



## Renegade (12 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> In quella dei miei sogni Abate fa spazio a Darmian, Montolivo fa spazio a Gundogan o a un altro cc tecnico, e uno tra Mexes e Paletta fa spazio un centrale top (Godin, Miranda, Hummels).
> Mi sembra ridicolo ripresentarsi con la difesa dell'anno scorso



.


----------



## Aragorn (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta in edicola oggi, 12 Giugno 2015, si è divertita a mettere in campo il possibile nuovo Milan 2015/2016. Con i campo tutti i nomi forti che in questi giorni sono accostanti al Milan. E per i quali si sta trattando.
> 
> Ecco la possibile formazione del Milan 2015/2016. Il Milan dei sogni.
> 
> Vi piace?



A leggervi sembra che veniamo da anni di vittorie e successi. Visto lo schifo a cui siamo ormai abituati, io firmerei col sangue per arrivare a settembre con questi acquisti. Certo, mancherebbero un difensore centrale e un terzino di livello; ma d'altronde è impensabile fare in un'estate quello che non è stato fatto in quattro anni.


----------



## bmb (12 Giugno 2015)

E comunque se Bonaventura lo mettete come trequartista a centrocampo necessitiamo di 2 acquisti.


----------



## Iblahimovic (12 Giugno 2015)

meglio togliere tutta questa roba che piano piano stanno saltando uno dopo l'altro


----------



## Casnop (12 Giugno 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> E comunque se Bonaventura lo mettete come trequartista a centrocampo necessitiamo di 2 acquisti.



Confermerei Jack sulla trequarti, con Z. ad ispirazione è tipo da 15 gol: sommatoria tra Boateng e Nocerino.


----------



## wfiesso (12 Giugno 2015)

Spero che il rinnovo di mexes non implichi che in difesa non si compra perchè vista così la formazione è a malapena da 4 posto... Attacco da sogno ma difesa da salvezza


----------



## DannySa (12 Giugno 2015)

Darmian probabilmente andrà al Bayern Monaco quindi è da escludere.


----------



## Elmajiko10 (12 Giugno 2015)

Dove devo firmare??????.....ci manca solo un hummels,godin e Miranda e poi sono fatti degli altri


----------



## anakyn101 (12 Giugno 2015)

Iblahimovic ha scritto:


> meglio togliere tutta questa roba che piano piano stanno saltando uno dopo l'altro



Unfortunately I agree..the ugly truth


----------



## danyaj87 (12 Giugno 2015)

anakyn101 ha scritto:


> Unfortunately I agree..the ugly truth



Oltretutto manca ancora la conferma ufficiale da comunicato del nuovo allenatore. Io sono ottimista, ma con questo tira e molla inizio a preoccuparmi.


----------



## 666psycho (12 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> In quella dei miei sogni Abate fa spazio a Darmian, Montolivo fa spazio a Gundogan o a un altro cc tecnico, e uno tra Mexes e Paletta fa spazio un centrale top (Godin, Miranda, Hummels).
> Mi sembra ridicolo ripresentarsi con la difesa dell'anno scorso



perfetto!


----------



## 666psycho (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta in edicola oggi, 12 Giugno 2015, si è divertita a mettere in campo il possibile nuovo Milan 2015/2016. Con i campo tutti i nomi forti che in questi giorni sono accostanti al Milan. E per i quali si sta trattando.
> 
> Ecco la possibile formazione del Milan 2015/2016. Il Milan dei sogni.
> 
> Vi piace?



Nelle mia squadra dei sogni Montolivo, Bertolacci, Mexes, Paletta, Abate non esistono..


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Giugno 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ricordiamoci comunque che Miha dovrebbe essere un buon allenatore che gioca con una squadra abbastanza compatta.
> Con la solidita puoi anche giocare il campionato con i nostri difensori... se per esempio arriva Kondogbia la difesa migliora... stessa cosa con Ibra che ci dara una grandissima mano sui calci da fermo.
> 
> Prima del inizio dello scorso campionato si diceva che a livello di "nomi" siamo sullo stesso livello della juve per quanto riguarda i difensori. Ovviamente loro avevano automatismi che noi ci sogniamo ma se vai a rileggere quello che abbiamo scritto noi stessi vedrai che dicevamo proprio cosi.
> ...



Ma infatti penso che Mihajilovic sarà il valore aggiunto (in positivo o in negativo). Per le squadre in costruzione l'allenatore è determinante, però una buona base ci deve essere.


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta in edicola oggi, 12 Giugno 2015, si è divertita a mettere in campo il possibile nuovo Milan 2015/2016. Con i campo tutti i nomi forti che in questi giorni sono accostanti al Milan. E per i quali si sta trattando.
> 
> Ecco la possibile formazione del Milan 2015/2016. Il Milan dei sogni.
> 
> Vi piace?



Comunque stanno costruendo una bella squadra ad Inzaghi


----------



## Jino (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta in edicola oggi, 12 Giugno 2015, si è divertita a mettere in campo il possibile nuovo Milan 2015/2016. Con i campo tutti i nomi forti che in questi giorni sono accostanti al Milan. E per i quali si sta trattando.
> 
> Ecco la possibile formazione del Milan 2015/2016. Il Milan dei sogni.
> 
> Vi piace?



Palese come la dietro manchi un bel centrale di difesa ed un centrocampista. Senza dimentica che per me Jack è più esterno d'attacco che rifinitore.


----------



## Iblahimovic (12 Giugno 2015)

danyaj87 ha scritto:


> Oltretutto manca ancora la conferma ufficiale da comunicato del nuovo allenatore. Io sono ottimista, ma con questo tira e molla inizio a preoccuparmi.



beh montella sarebbe perfetto...poi il rinnovo di bonera e abbiati a quanto e' quotato? bonera serve perchè è un leader e se prende poco...abbiati serve perche è il vice capitano e poi ovviamente montolivo deve guadagnare di piu essendo il capitano


----------



## walter 22 (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta in edicola oggi, 12 Giugno 2015, si è divertita a mettere in campo il possibile nuovo Milan 2015/2016. Con i campo tutti i nomi forti che in questi giorni sono accostanti al Milan. E per i quali si sta trattando.
> 
> Ecco la possibile formazione del Milan 2015/2016. Il Milan dei sogni.
> 
> Vi piace?



Questa sarebbe una squadra dei sogni per la gazzetta? La difesa è imbarazzante


----------



## Ciachi (12 Giugno 2015)

Il C.d.s. Invece portava:
Lopez
Antonelli, Hummels, Miranda, abate
Montolivo, kongdobia, poli
Menez
Ibra martinez


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Giugno 2015)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Il C.d.s. Invece portava:
> Lopez
> Antonelli, Hummels, Miranda, abate
> Montolivo, kongdobia, poli
> ...



Beh Bonaventura deve giocare comunque.


----------



## davoreb (12 Giugno 2015)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Il C.d.s. Invece portava:
> Lopez
> Antonelli, Hummels, Miranda, abate
> Montolivo, kongdobia, poli
> ...



Con 3 che difendono zero???


----------



## Schism75 (12 Giugno 2015)

Io non credo che quella sia la difesa del prossimo anno.


----------



## Reblanck (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Una difesa orribile !
Serve un altro centrocampista forte e un central di difesa e un terzino che sappia crossare!


----------



## franck3211 (12 Giugno 2015)

Come lo vedete Bonaventura come trequartista atipico? Sarebbe un po alla boateng con la differenza che è meno estroso e più ordinario oltre che ordinato.


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Come lo vedete Bonaventura come trequartista atipico? Sarebbe un po alla boateng con la differenza che è meno estroso e più ordinario oltre che ordinato.



Non giocheremo così imho, per cui non si pone la domanda. Poi non sarebbe determinante, puoi tenere un trequartista così se hai mediani che segnano tanto (tipo quelli della Juve).


----------



## franck3211 (12 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non giocheremo così imho, per cui non si pone la domanda. Poi non sarebbe determinante, puoi tenere un trequartista così se hai mediani che segnano tanto (tipo quelli della Juve).



Era per parlare, credo che nessuno sa come giocheremo.


----------



## 666psycho (12 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Come lo vedete Bonaventura come trequartista atipico? Sarebbe un po alla boateng con la differenza che è meno estroso e più ordinario oltre che ordinato.



io non lo vedo come trequartista... meglio come ala o come mezzala..


----------



## Tobi (12 Giugno 2015)

Lopez
Darmian Hummels Thiago Silva De Sciglio
Bonaventura Kondogbia Xhaka
Ibrahimovic
El Shaarawy Martinez


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Giugno 2015)

El Shaarawy non è una punta e non può farla. Se si gioca con le 2 punte consideratelo segato


----------



## 7volte (13 Giugno 2015)

Diego Lopez
Darmian Hummels Tsilva De Sciglio
Bonaventura Soriano Bertolacci
Menez Ibra Elsha


----------



## 666psycho (13 Giugno 2015)

7volte ha scritto:


> Diego Lopez
> Darmian Hummels Tsilva De Sciglio
> Bonaventura Soriano Bertolacci
> Menez Ibra Elsha




ma perché vi ostinate a mettere Menez... boh.. è l'anticalcio!


----------



## Iblahimovic (13 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> El Shaarawy non è una punta e non può farla. Se si gioca con le 2 punte consideratelo segato



se un folle offrisse per lui 15 / 20 milioni lo segherei sul serio


----------



## 2515 (13 Giugno 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> ma perché vi ostinate a mettere Menez... boh.. è l'anticalcio!



Detto e lo ripeto, Menez non capisce che puoi giocare in quel modo solo se ti chiami Ibrahimovic, altrimenti sei solo un danno.


----------



## 2515 (13 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> El Shaarawy non è una punta e non può farla. Se si gioca con le 2 punte consideratelo segato



Sarebbe un esterno d'attacco? Perché il requisito minimo per fare quel ruolo sono l'assist e saltare l'uomo, due cose che El Shaarawy non hai dimostrato di saper fare (una perché gioca bene solo sulla fascia sinistra e non è mancino, l'altra perché gioca sempre alla stessa maniera e in quel caso o ti chiami Robben o ti bloccano sempre). El Shaarawy per me o impara a fare la seconda punta o come giocatore fallirà.


----------



## Biss (13 Giugno 2015)

------------Diego Lopez
Darmian Hummels Mexes Antonelli
Kongdonbia Montolivo Bonaventura
---------------Menez
-----Ibrahimovc J.Martinez

Questo sarebbe uno squadrone per l'attuale serie A!


----------



## 666psycho (13 Giugno 2015)

Biss ha scritto:


> ------------Diego Lopez
> Darmian Hummels Mexes Antonelli
> Kongdonbia Montolivo Bonaventura
> ---------------Menez
> ...



menez...ancora...


----------



## Chrissonero (13 Giugno 2015)

Diego
Darmian (Abate), Hummels (Alex), De Sciglio (Paletta), Antonelli (Rami)
Jack (Suso), Montolivo ( De Jong, Poli), Kondogbia (Bertolacci), El Sharawy (Menez)
Jackson (Niang); Zlatan (Luis Adriano)

Questo sarebbe un Milan forte


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Giugno 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe un esterno d'attacco? Perché il requisito minimo per fare quel ruolo sono l'assist e saltare l'uomo, due cose che El Shaarawy non hai dimostrato di saper fare (una perché gioca bene solo sulla fascia sinistra e non è mancino, l'altra perché gioca sempre alla stessa maniera e in quel caso o ti chiami Robben o ti bloccano sempre). El Shaarawy per me o impara a fare la seconda punta o come giocatore fallirà.



Ma infatti El Sha è un giocatore inutile perchè non sa saltare nemmeno uno sgabello. Ha avuto anni per imparare, ma vuoi per infortuni, vuoi per indolenza, non l'ha fatto.

Non penso poi che di punto in bianco riesca a imparare il ruolo di 2° punta. Fino a quando si trattava di stare sulla linea esterna di bordo campo e aspettare il pallone... beh, a quello siamo capaci tutti. Non mi sembra un mostro d'intelligenza tattica


----------



## Clint Eastwood (13 Giugno 2015)

[/QUOTE]

Kondogbia nel ruolo del Playmaker e Bonaventura a fare il Rui Costa....se buonanotte


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Giugno 2015)

Ma Van Ginkel? Non proviamo a riprenderlo in prestito con riscatto? Nelle ultime 10 partite era l'unico decente a centrocampo, con una squadra intorno potrebbe crescere tanto... Al posto del capitone..

Diego Lopez
Abate X Mexes Antonelli
Van Ginkel Kondogbia Bonaventura
El Shaarawy 
Martinez Ibrah

Se l'X è un difensore medio/alto si rischia di vincere subito


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Giugno 2015)

(4-3-1-2)

Diego Lopez
Darmian Godin/Hummels Mexés Antonelli
Montolivo Gundogan Kondogbia
Bonaventura
Ibra Martinez


----------



## Love (13 Giugno 2015)

Diego Lopez

De Sciglio Rami/Alex/Mexes Hummels Darmian

Cuadrado Monto Kondo Elsha/Bonaventura

Ibra Jackson

442 esagerato secondo me...oltre i 3 presi o quasi andrebbero presi hummels e darmian dietro e cuadrado a centrocampo.


----------



## bmb (13 Giugno 2015)

Cuadrado 

A parte che i moduli di Miha sono il 4-3-3 e il 4-2-3-1, ma Cuadrado è un flop clamoroso.


----------



## Love (13 Giugno 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Cuadrado
> 
> A parte che i moduli di Miha sono il 4-3-3 e il 4-2-3-1, ma Cuadrado è un flop clamoroso.



Il 4231 e un 442 mascherato...quindi non vedo tutte queste differenze...e poi buttalo Cuadrado...io lo prenderei ad occhi chiusi...


----------



## The P (13 Giugno 2015)

Love ha scritto:


> Diego Lopez
> 
> De Sciglio Rami/Alex/Mexes Hummels Darmian
> 
> ...



Questa formazione sarebbe TOP. Quadrato non è esploso al Chelsea, ma resta un giocatore che fa la differenza e un ala pura. Questa formazione avrebbe grosse chance di vincere il campionato

E ha anche il vantaggio di non dover sacrificare ne Elsha, ne Bonaventura, ne Suso.


----------



## Hammer (13 Giugno 2015)

Love ha scritto:


> Diego Lopez
> 
> De Sciglio Rami/Alex/Mexes Hummels Darmian
> 
> ...



Dove si firma DOVE


----------



## davoreb (13 Giugno 2015)

:


Love ha scritto:


> Diego Lopez
> 
> De Sciglio Rami/Alex/Mexes Hummels Darmian
> 
> ...



Molto bella, oggi come oggi bonaventura o Suso al posto di Cuadrado.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (13 Giugno 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe un esterno d'attacco? Perché il requisito minimo per fare quel ruolo sono l'assist e saltare l'uomo, due cose che El Shaarawy non hai dimostrato di saper fare (una perché gioca bene solo sulla fascia sinistra e non è mancino, l'altra perché gioca sempre alla stessa maniera e in quel caso o ti chiami Robben o ti bloccano sempre). El Shaarawy per me o impara a fare la seconda punta o come giocatore fallirà.



Ha fiuto del gol e freddezza sotto porta da vero bomber, qualità che è sprecata facendogli fare l'esterno, e appunto non eccelle nel dribbling per poter sistematicamente saltare l'uomo e crossare mentre l'ala deve essere una macchina da cross. Lo vorrei vedere anche come trequartista perchè la tecnica e l'estro non gli mancano.

A me basterebbe uno Zlatan in più:

Lopez
Abate Mexes Paletta DeSciglio
Suso VanGinkel Bonaventura
Honda
ElSha Ibra​


----------



## Superpippo9 (13 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta in edicola oggi, 12 Giugno 2015, si è divertita a mettere in campo il possibile nuovo Milan 2015/2016. Con i campo tutti i nomi forti che in questi giorni sono accostanti al Milan. E per i quali si sta trattando.
> 
> Ecco la possibile formazione del Milan 2015/2016. Il Milan dei sogni.
> 
> Vi piace?



Secondo me il nuovo milan sarà qualcosa molto simile a questo:
Diego Lopez
Abate( de sciglio) Ramì (paletta) Miranda (mexes) antonelli (?)
Montolivo( jose mauri) Mario Suarez (?) kondogbia ( poli)
bonaventura ( honda, Suso)
ibra ( niang) Martinez ( menez)


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Giugno 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Ha fiuto del gol e freddezza sotto porta da vero bomber, qualità che è sprecata facendogli fare l'esterno, e appunto non eccelle nel dribbling per poter sistematicamente saltare l'uomo e crossare mentre l'ala deve essere una macchina da cross. Lo vorrei vedere anche come trequartista perchè la tecnica e l'estro non gli mancano.
> 
> A me basterebbe uno Zlatan in più:
> 
> ...



freddezza sotto porta? tipo la mozzarella ieri contro la croazia o la palla su Marte nel derby di quest'anno?


----------



## bmb (13 Giugno 2015)

Ieri ne ha fatto uno e regolare.


----------



## 2515 (13 Giugno 2015)

El Shaarawy non è freddo sotto porta, dai. Non è il giocatore che se ha la palla dentro l'area dici "questa la mette" è quello che ti fa mangiare unghie e falangi perché non sai se la butterà dentro. Non è né un gattuso (che pensi "ma perché a lui la palla???") e neanche uno Sheva (che pensi "gol fatto")


----------



## 2515 (13 Giugno 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Ieri ne ha fatto uno e regolare.



a un metro dalla porta. Non abbiamo detto che è Robinho. Ma dal non essere Robinho all'essere freddo sotto rete ne passa di acqua sotto i ponti.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (14 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> freddezza sotto porta? tipo la mozzarella ieri contro la croazia o la palla su Marte nel derby di quest'anno?



Puoi contarne sulle dita di una mano i gol che si è mangiato da quando è al Milan. E quando Martinez si mangerà un gol che fai tirerai le pietre anche a lui? 



2515 ha scritto:


> El Shaarawy non è freddo sotto porta, dai. Non è il giocatore che se ha la palla dentro l'area dici "questa la mette" è quello che ti fa mangiare unghie e falangi perché non sai se la butterà dentro. Non è né un gattuso (che pensi "ma perché a lui la palla???") e neanche uno Sheva (che pensi "gol fatto")



Stephan non gioca nel Milan dal 2014... Ne ha fatti tanti di gol incredibili e fa pure quelli facili - che fa sembrare facili. Non sei capocannoniere (senza rigori) in quel Milan se non hai senso del gol. Ha una media realizzativa molto alta. I numeri sono dalla sua, il resto è fuffa antimilanista autoflagellante.


----------



## Sanchez (14 Giugno 2015)

Conoscendo un po Sinisa, secondo me sarebbe orientato per una cosa simile:

Diego Lopez
Abate Paletta Bonera Antonelli
Montolivo Kondogbia Poli
Bonaventura
Jackson Ibrahimovic


Via tutti i cessi Alex, Zaccaria, Muntari ecc


----------

